# kernel 5.0.2 errore compilando Nvidia-driver

## drudox

Salve a tutti , dato che posseggo una scheda gt 210 utilizzo i driver 340.X.X oggi aggiornando il kernel dopo averlo compilato seguendo la guida nvidia ottengo questo errore durante la ricompilazione dei driver :

qui il build.log : http://dpaste.com/27K475Z

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questa versione dei driver nvidia probabilmente non sopporta il kernel-5.x.x, prova ad applicare la patch proposta qui

----------

## drudox

scusami mi puoi ricordare il link per l\applicazione di patch che mi avevi gia fornito ?

----------

## drudox

per applicarle e poi usare emerge per installare il file patchato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/patches

----------

## drudox

dove trovo l'ebuild di nvidia-drivers ?

----------

## drudox

ora mi ritrovo ad aver estratto in 

```
 /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.107-r1 
```

la patch 

```
nv_patch_340.107_linux_kernel_5.0
```

ora cosa devo fare ? 

scusa ma lo feci solo una volta e non mi ricordo molto   :Embarassed: 

----------

## drudox

qualcuno sa darmi una mano ? sono in alto mare  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> scusa ma lo feci solo una volta e non mi ricordo molto  

 

Beh a questo punto ti basta dare un

```
# emerge -1 =nvidia-drivers-340.107-r1 
```

----------

## drudox

ottengo questo : http://dpaste.com/34YABCH

----------

## drudox

non mi sembra stia usando la patch

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A parte che non vedo che applica la patch dovresti vedere qualcosa come segue

```
>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.107-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.107-r1/work ...

 * Applying nvidia-drivers-340.107-kernel-5.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * User patches applied.

>>> Source prepared.
```

 comunque ha qualche problema (probabilmente perche' fatta per il kernel 5rc) quindi prova questa di patch.

----------

## drudox

```

 * Applying nvidia-drivers-340.107-kernel-5.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 * User patches applied.

>>> Source prepared.

 * Applying nvidia-drivers-340.107-kernel-5.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 * User patches applied.

>>> Source prepared.

```

ma poi fallisce in compi;azioone come prima ..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare il build.log della compilazione che applica la patch?

----------

## drudox

https://www.dropbox.com/s/va83zudvysucu7q/build.log?dl=0

eccolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si scusa errore mio scarica ancora la patch ora dovrebbe andare

----------

## drudox

Grazie 1000 risolto   :Wink: 

----------

